# Blinking power button on samsung syncmaster b1930n but without the screen working



## Saiful adhim (Sep 28, 2014)

I have this problem I recently started to reuse a 1 year old samsung syncmaster b1930n and it worked just fine until a blackout occurred which turned my pc off for a couple of minutes, then when the power returned and everything was fine. I could still see windows 7 on the screen, and open software like normal. But then another blackout occurred(I live in a third world country and it was raining heavily which caused the blackouts) and this is where the problem begins, upon turning the cpu on the screen did not turn on at all only the power button was blinking. I am very confused on whats going on and whether I should hire some pros to fix it for me. Thank you for reading I hope someone out there will reply to me, sorry if my english was bad. Thank you:blush:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The blinking light is typically a sign the monitor is not getting a signal. It could be a faulty monitor or the computer itself. Test the monitor on another computer and/or test a different monitor on that computer. That will prove which device is not working.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Sudden blackouts can definitely damaged the hardware components of a computer. It's possible that other hardware components are damaged, NOT just your monitor. May I ask, do you know your computer specs? If so, post your computers specs when you can. We would definitely be able to troubleshoot your computer more by knowning your computer specs.

Just like JimE said, please connect your monitor to another working computer and see if the monitor works fine on another computer. This would definitely rule out that the monitor bad.

Does your computer have an onboard video or add-on video card? If your monitor was connected to the add-on video card on your computer, take the add-on video card out and use the on-board video. Hope everything works out well for you and please provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------

